# [SOLVED] Blue Screen of Death error 7f



## ed1907 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi.. i think i've a crashing problem.. 
It writes like this about the crashing information, i've no blue screen but i get warnings like this,

BCCode : 1000007f BCP1 : 00000008 BCP2 : 80042000 BCP3 : 00000000
BCP4 : 00000000 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1

C:\DOCUME~1\ed\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERb457.dir00\Mini040608-01.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\ed\LOCALS~1\Temp\WERb457.dir00\sysdata.xml

or my computer resets itself.. Thank you for your interest..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death error 7f*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/842465
check your tempreture and voltage readings in the bios and post them


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crashing Problem*



Hi ed1907 - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - XP Support!


Thanks for starting your own thread. Now all that is contained in here will pertain to you alone. Fats work, by the way - Great!

There should be memory dump files left behind by each BSOD. If you can get them and send them to me, I'll take a look to see if a more definitive cause can be determined for your system crashes. 

The memory dump files should be located in c:\windows\minidump\ - the dump files will be named similar to "Mini040808-01.dmp". Get them all - regardless of the number.

I will also need a Belarc Advisor report saved in "mht" or "html" (web page) format (after running Belarc it will bring the report up in an Internet Explorer screen - go to the top right of the IE screen; Page; Saved as; save as mht) or as a Word document. You can download Belarc HERE. 

Then zip up the memory dump files and the Belarc report and send them to me via the email address that I have provided to you in my PM. When sending the email, be sure to place your screen name in the subject area and a link to this thread in the body.

Please be patient as I have >400 other memory dumps to process. Should you have any questions regarding the aforementioned, please POST again or send me a PM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Crashing Problem*



Hi ed1907 - 

I have finished processing the 29 memory dumps that I received from you. I found this to be an interesting case as there were two new areas for me to investigate that I have not seen in recent memory dumps as a cause of BSODs. Here are the results:


```
02/18/2008  08:57 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys         98,304 Mini021808-01.dmp
03/18/2008  10:39 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini031808-01.dmp
03/20/2008  01:45 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032008-01.dmp
03/21/2008  12:14 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032008-02.dmp
03/21/2008  09:27 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032108-01.dmp

03/23/2008  01:13 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032308-01.dmp
03/23/2008  06:46 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032308-02.dmp
03/25/2008  12:39 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032408-01.dmp
03/26/2008  01:04 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032608-01.dmp
03/27/2008  01:32 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032708-01.dmp

03/27/2008  05:01 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini032708-02.dmp
03/30/2008  02:12 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini033008-01.dmp
03/31/2008  01:50 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini033108-01.dmp
04/02/2008  03:27 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040208-01.dmp
04/03/2008  02:47 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040308-01.dmp

04/03/2008  03:01 AM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040308-02.dmp
04/03/2008  03:02 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040308-03.dmp
04/04/2008  08:27 AM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040408-01.dmp
04/04/2008  01:03 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040408-02.dmp
04/05/2008  12:24 AM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040508-01.dmp

04/05/2008  09:15 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040508-02.dmp
04/05/2008  10:01 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040508-03.dmp
04/06/2008  04:49 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040608-01.dmp
04/06/2008  04:52 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040608-02.dmp
04/06/2008  05:40 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040608-03.dmp

04/06/2008  10:25 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040608-04.dmp
04/06/2008  10:28 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040608-05.dmp
04/07/2008  08:31 PM   [color=red]ddsxei.sys[/color]         98,304 Mini040708-01.dmp
04/07/2008  10:27 PM   [color=red]klif.sys[/color]             98,304 Mini040708-02.dmp            [/COLOR]
```
The driver ddsxei.sys belongs to the software program sXe Injected Version 4.8.0.0 that you have installed on your computer and is the most probable cause of 21 of the 29 (72.4%) BSODs. I was unable to find out much about this Anti-Cheat software as the primary product web site is under construction and other pages are not in English. 

The other eight BSODs were most likely caused by the driver klif.sys which is part of Kaspersky. You have Kaspersky Internet Security Version 7.0.0.125 installed on your system. This in conjunction with the Windows Firewall may result in unpredictable system behavior. You should just have one firewall installed.

I did find another driver mentioned in the dump analysis that I believe to be a probable secondary cause of your BSODs - eBoost.sys. This is a filter driver belonging to the eBoostr software package. As you know, this software allows you to use a flash memory stick resulting in a Vista-like "Ready Boost", enhancing your XP system's Pre-Fetch performance. You have three installations on your system:

● eBoostr Control Panel Version 1.1.0.399 
● eBoostr Service 
● eBoostr Speed Check Version 1.1.0.399

I would also suggest that you un-install the eBoostr software entirely, as you have 3GB of installed RAM - and the Belarc report does not show a flash stick as installed - not that I see anyway. Also, using a 256MB or 512MB stick really won't enhance your system's performance all that much.

Even though Kaspersky was listed as a primary cause of some BSODs, I suspect that the secondary faulting eBoostr driver may have caused Kaspersky to fail. However, if you are running dual firewalls, it also possible that Kaspersky conflicted with the Windows Firewall - and usually, if not always, the Windows Firewall will win. One of the two must be de-activated.

As far as the sXe Injected software is concerned, I would say to un-install it - unless it is something vital to you. 

I believe that if the above "fixes" are performed, your BSOD situation will resolve itself. Should there be any more BSODs, simply POST again and send me an email with the new memory dumps - I'll be glad to look at them.

Good Luck. 

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## ed1907 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Crashing Problem*

Firstly thank you so much for the analysis.. My guesses are partially true then.. 

"sXe injected" is an anti-cheat program as you say, it's for Counter-Strike.. We've own server that all of our old friends meet and have fun in  so it's necessary for me, but sxe injected was opening at windows startup, sometimes it was crashing with kaspersky while opening probably. I'll try to open it manually when necessary.

eBoostr is not important for me as you say. i've already 3GB of ram, you're right. I just used it to try the software so i'm not using eBoostr after the formatting 

After these changes i hope i'll not get any BSODs then.. I'll inform you if any problems occur about this incident. Thank you for everything, i'll be happy to see you in our country again  Take care..


----------

